# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Кругозор >  Человечество древнее, чем нам говорили

## Irina

*    Похоже, что сейчас только историки не знают, что человечество живёт на нашей планете уже несколько сот тысяч лет. Доказательства этого всё прибавляются, но учёные делают вид, что они слепоглухонемые, да ещё и читать не умеют...*


    Мы уже сообщали добытые ранее скупые сведения о многих городах, найденных на морском дне. Сегодня появилось ещё немного информации, которая позволит прояснить ещё один кусочек мозаики великого прошлого земной цивилизации. Обнародованы очень краткие сведения о новых находках подводных городов. Учёные тут же заявили, что им по несколько тысяч лет… Между тем, уже обнаружено достаточно много доказательств того, что около 13 тысяч лет назад была большая война, за которой последовала ужасная планетарная катастрофа. Вот эта катастрофа и послужила причиной уничтожения высокоразвитой земной цивилизации, построившей тысячи колоссальных сооружений, многие из которых ушли под воду. Причём, уровень знаний и технологий в те, ДО потопные времена был таким, что нам до него расти придётся ещё очень и очень долго. Дополнительную информацию об этом интересном периоде жизни землян можно почитать во 2-м томе книги академика Н.В. Левашова «Россия в кривых зеркалах» и на сайте «Пища Ра»…

*    Возможная связь между старым и новым мирами*

    Древнеегипетская цивилизация существовала так давно, что сегодня она кажется мистической. Пирамиды и храмы с их иероглифическими изображениями процветавшей в прошлом цивилизации обладают загадочной, почти магической притягательностью. Трудно поверить, что по улицам этого древнего государства ходили люди высокоразвитого общества.

    В январе 2002 года, было объявлено, что обнаружена цивилизация, которая показалась бы людям, строившим пирамиды, такой же древней, какими пирамиды кажутся нам. По данным океанологов из Индии, археологические останки затерянного города были обнаружены под водой на глубине 36 метров (120 футов) в Камбейском заливе, у западного побережья Индии. Углеродный анализ показал, что городу 9500 лет.

*    Подводный город вблизи Японии*

    Одно из самых великих открытий в истории археологии было сделано летом 2000 года неподалёку от Японии. Там, на дне океана, на целых 311 миль простираются хорошо сохранившиеся останки древнего города.

    В прибрежных водах острова Окинава водолазы обнаружили восемь разрозненных фрагментов города. Расширив поиск, они нашли вблизи другие сооружения. Их взору открылись длинные улицы, величественные бульвары, грандиозные лестницы, волшебные своды, гигантские блоки из безукоризненно выточенного и подогнанного камня — всё это гармонично сливалось в единый архитектурный ансамбль, подобного которому они никогда не видели.

    В сентябре того же года, в 300 милях южнее Окинавы, в 100 футах под водой было обнаружено гигантское пирамидальное сооружение. Оно оказалось частью церемониального центра, состоящего из широких прогулочных аллей и пилонов. Длина колоссального строения — 400 футов.

*    Подводный город обнаружен у побережья Кубы*

    Летом 2001 года исследователи обнаружили вблизи полуострова Гуанахабиба (у западного побережья Кубы) на глубине 2310 футов участок, где на площади около 20 квадратных километров расположена (по их версии) группа мегалитических сооружений.

    При более тщательном обследовании, учёные увидели огромное плато с упорядоченными каменными строениями (которые оказались пирамидами), прямоугольными зданиями и дорогами. Исследователи полагают, что подводный «город» был построен, как минимум, 6 000 лет назад, когда эта территория была над водой. Они выдвинули гипотезу, что эта часть суши погрузилась в пучины в результате землетрясения или вулканической активности.

    Исследователи подчёркивают, что их толкование данного открытия предварительно, и требуются дальнейшие исследования и анализ, прежде чем можно будет сделать официальное заявление. Таким образом, обнародование данного открытия — всего лишь вопрос времени.

    Эти сообщения полностью противоречат позиции большинства западных историков и археологов, которые (поскольку это не укладывается в их теории) всегда отрицали, игнорировали или скрывали факты, свидетельствующие в пользу того, что человечество появилось на планете Земля гораздо раньше, чем это принято считать. Теперь становится очевидным, что человеческая цивилизация значительно древнее, чем полагали многие.

    Эти открытия заставят западных археологов переписать историю.

*    Древние города обнаружены на Амазонке*

    В выпуске журнала «Сайенс» («Наука») за 19 сентября 2003 года археологи из Флоридского университета и их коллеги сообщили, что обнаружили остатки доколумбовой системы дорог, которая связывает сетью большие поселения в центральной Бразилии, в районе верхнего течения реки Хингу, южного притока Амазонки.

    Исследователи нашли следы широких, окаймлённых бордюрами дорог, площадей и ухоженных парков, которые свидетельствуют, что жившие здесь люди значительно изменяли место своего обитания. Эти предки современных индейцев хингу рыли вокруг своих поселений каналы, строили мосты и рвы в заболоченных районах и культивировали большие участки земли. Это опровергает мнение о том, что первыми территорию Амазонки начали культивировать европейцы.

    Также не подтвердилось мнение о том, что окружающая среда в то время была слишком враждебна, и люди не организовывали больших поселений. На самом деле, по оценкам археологов, в период расцвета население этого района исчислялось десятками тысяч.

    Первое письменное свидетельство, связанное с подгруппой индейцев хингу, куикуро, относится к 1884 году. Но, согласно их собственной устной истории, куикуро впервые встретились с европейцами в 1750 году. После этого их цивилизацию разрушили рабство и эпидемии. К 1950-м годам осталось всего 500 индейцев хингу.

    Руководитель группы исследователей, Майкл Хекенбергер, заявил, что к настоящему времени они обнаружили уже девятнадцать поселений, из которых, по крайней мере, четыре были большими центрами. Поселения построены в соответствии с космологией куикуро. Например, дороги и другие сооружения были ориентированы на солнце или звёзды, благодаря чему создавалась, по выражению Хекенбергера, некая «этнокартография».

    На фотографиях со спутника видны узоры, которые составляют поселения этого района. Они также показывают, что растительность, покрывающая теперь данную территорию, очень отличается от более старых лесов, а это значит, что в прошлом эта земля либо была расчищена, либо культивировалась.

    Территория верхнего течения реки Хингу — самый большой участок амазонских лесов, всё ещё принадлежащий аборигенам. Индейцы куикуро до сих пор используют многие сохранившиеся мосты, рвы и каналы там, где поселения расположены на заболоченной почве.

    Последние открытия развеяли миф о том, что изначально это была дикая территория.

    Сейчас стоит вопрос: как сохранять оставшуюся Амазонию? Следует ли сохранять «первобытную» дикость, незатронутую человеческой деятельностью? Или разрабатывать ландшафт, помогающий жизни аборигенов?

    Возможно, следует учитывать оба подхода, ведь амазонские джунгли так же разнообразны, как и все места на Земле.

----------


## Sanych

Вот бы узнать настоящую историю человечества...

----------


## Irina

Боюсь до этого мы не доживём))

----------


## vova230

Читал что человечество насчитывает 300 тыс лет. Ну и история там описана очень даже интересно. Но вот только снова эту статью не могу найти. Написал ее житель Бреста

----------


## Sanych

Что он взял за основу интересно....

----------


## vova230

Поищу газетную вырезку, если найду отсканирую и скину в тему, сами почитаете, рассказывать долго получится.

----------

